# Challenging Device problem with Sony Vaio Media Card Reader



## furs4u (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey:
Need help solving a problem with my Sony Vaio model VGC-RA820G with Windows XP Media center. The unit has built in Media card reader and last week I transfered poster jpg pics from my email to a CF card no problems. All media slots were working and Explorer showed all the drive letters for the CF, SD, XD, & MS slots. Now I tried to use the slots and nothing happens when the media card is inserted. When I check the Device drivers for the "Sony Memory Card Reader/Writer I get this error message:

This device cannot start. (Code 10)

Click Troubleshoot to start the troubleshooter for this device. I have tried to uninstall and reinstall the device but it will neither uninstall nor work even after an uninstall it is still in the device drivers with a yellow flag.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome.

Try this:

http://www.pchell.com/hardware/usbcode10.shtml


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*First step, Start, Programs, Accessories, System Tools, System Restore. Create a restore point and name it something like "Before USB Fix". This is to bail you out if something goes wrong during the following process and makes things worse.*

Create a file with NOTEPAD containing the following lines and save it as FIX.REG

-------------------------- Use text after this line --------------------------------
REGEDIT4
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Environment]"DEVMGR_SHOW_NONPRESENT_DEVICES"="1"

-------------------------- Use text before this line --------------------------------

Double click on FIX.REG and say yes to the Merge Into Registry question.

Unplug ALL USB devices.
Open Device Manager.
View, Show Hidden Devices.
Uninstall all devices under USB Controllers.
Uninstall all devices under Disk Drives that you know are not present.
Uninstall all devices under Storage Volumes. Say no to any reboot prompts until you are finished. Also, if a Storage Volume doesn't uninstall, ignore it and move to the next one.
If you have a yellow ? with unknown devices, uninstall all of the entries there as well.

When this is done, reboot TWICE.

Reconnect the USB devices and see if they're recognized properly.

NOTE: If you have a USB keyboard and/or mouse, you'll have to modify the instructions and leave enough parts for those to function. I don't have one yet, so I haven't had time to modify the instructions.


----------



## furs4u (Jun 5, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> *First step, Start, Programs, Accessories, System Tools, System Restore. Create a restore point and name it something like "Before USB Fix". This is to bail you out if something goes wrong during the following process and makes things worse.*
> 
> Create a file with NOTEPAD containing the following lines and save it as FIX.REG
> 
> ...


Hey JonWill:
Thx for the advice. Here is what happened. I followed step by step thru to the second reboot, b4 I plugged in the 4 other devices into the USB ports, I check the device manger and the "Sony Memory Card Reader/Writer was still in the USB Controllers Device listings with the Yellow Flag still attached to it. If you did not know the card reader is part of the computer and NOT and external device. It came with the Sony unit. I then plugged in all other devices and the they still function properly. Also this MAY be important...... I checked the registry and the merge of Reg.Fix says it was successful, BUT, it does not appear in the registry. Do I have to enter it manually?


----------



## furs4u (Jun 5, 2007)

AcaCandy said:


> Hi and welcome.
> 
> Try this:
> 
> http://www.pchell.com/hardware/usbcode10.shtml


Thx for the tip. I tried this and it still does not work.


----------



## furs4u (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey JohnWill: Thx for your help. The problem solved itself when I removed all USB devices attached except for my external USB Hard Drive and Wireless Mouse, and connected a USB/Card Reader and 3 port USB Hub. Crazy since everything was working fine b4 I installed it, and just stopped for no reason. Thx Again.


----------

